# Random Questions thread



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Ask your question's here and have the wealth of knowledge that is the collective members of SAS answer them I hope.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations ! You just started one of those threads that will go on forever. I might even get more posts here than in "Last Post Wins". Actually, I don´t think that is possible..........


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok, we'll see if this takes off. Lets see a question. Ok, Why do you park on a driveway and drive on a parkway?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Any idea on next week's lottery numbers?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

mark101 said:


> 6..17...21...28...34...40


Cheers!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

How come the moon is white?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would ask a question but I already know all the answers.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Why does everyone seem to love anime so much!? It's so freakin' dumb imo.. :|


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

How many here play the lottery ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Why isn´t this thread getting the attention it deserves ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Don´t people realize they can be a part of history in the making ? Don´t they want to be able to say : "I was there when it started, the Neverending Thread" ? Btw, here is another question : Who has started the most threads on SAS ?


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

What came first, the snake or the egg?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

simbo said:


> What came first, the snake or the egg?


I would say the egg, but I think there is a chicken inside.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you ever come across threads here on SAS that have like 80 replies, and you forget if you have already posted in it ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Tabris said:


> Any idea on next week's lottery numbers?


Did you win ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Where do the socks that get lost when washing them go ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

How often do you buy new shoes ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

What is the main reason people leave SAS ? There are a bunch of people I have not seen in a while.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Where do the socks that get lost when washing them go ?












Lost socks end up in The Land of Darkness! EVERYONE should know that.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

mark101 said:


> ^ Y U ask so many questions?


I am trying to fight off a depression that is sneaking up on me by keeping busy. I am posting A LOT everywhere. Do you think I am hijacking your thread ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Nah i'm just messing around, you post on this thread as much as you want buddy
> 
> Hope you keep that black dog at bay


Thanks  "Last Post Wins" is my real home on SAS, but I am thinking this thread could be my summer cottage.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Winterwalk said:


> Where do the socks that get lost when washing them go ?


Little gnomes steal them out of the laundry when no one is looking. I'm almost certain of this.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

So we have established that little gnomes steal socks and take them to The Land of Darkness. Now the question is : Do they use them as Christmas decorations ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Why do people change avatars so often ? It is confusing.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Neo said:


> Who was patient zero for SA (and why didn't they develop and antidote)?


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

why do i hate moths?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Why the heck does Finnish Dr. Pepper taste like cough medicine?


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

Gwaenyc said:


> Why the heck does Finnish Dr. Pepper taste like cough medicine?


All Dr pepper tastes like cough medicine


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good cooking forum or blog ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Why is life so difficult ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Winterwalk said:


> Why do people change avatars so often ? It is confusing.


I am still curious about this.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why do you get so much rice with indian food?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Why does Steve Buschemi not like waitresses.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why are there missing posts on this thread?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

This thread is all messed up.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> Why are there missing posts on this thread?


What missing posts ?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Where do the ducks go when the lake freezes over?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

How do birds reproduce!? :eek


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Winterwalk said:


> Don´t people realize they can be a part of history in the making ? Don´t they want to be able to say : "I was there when it started, the Neverending Thread" ? Btw, here is another question : Who has started the most threads on SAS ?


What's the name of the user who puts bold lettering in everything?

Edit: I just checked, it's Royals :lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

shadeguy said:


> Where do the ducks go when the lake freezes over?


I seen a duck sat on ice before :yes I threw some bread to it xD It didnt go an eat it tho :cry










ItsEasierToRun said:


> How do birds reproduce!? :eek


EW lol I think I saw a documentery on that once I think the mummy one lays a small egg then the daddy one like pees on it or something then the mummy one sits on it and it grows into a bigger egg then it hatches :0 
Not chickens tho they poop them out 
(Actully I think im thinkin of clown fish now I think about it but something does that with the eggs anyway lol) Mite be crocodiles lool nvm im just goin thro all the animals now :cry 
I DID RLY SEE A DOCUMENTERY WHERE THAT HAPPENED THO!!!



mark101 said:


> I've seen a fair bit of bold lettering around the place but not sure who abuses it the most
> 
> Is it just me or has this year gone way too fast?


Yepppppp last 6 years have gone too fast :cry I still think im 16 in my head lol.

Edit: O w8 I wna ask somethinggg

How do u think the person came up with the idea to make television :0


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Why don't I have more prettyful dreams?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

why exactly are global energy prices going up? and who is making the biggest profit out of all this?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

When will all the suffering end?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Why is twerking good? ;<


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Why is there Braille written on some fast food drive-thru ATMs when blind people can't drive?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> blind people can't drive?


 Correction - Blind people _aren't supposed to_ drive.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Why do they make this crap for fashion shows? :um


Because the directors are a sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Someone forgot to ask..

Why does my shoulder hurt so bad ugh


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Where's the cookies?!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Eh?

Buddy the Elf, what is your favorite color?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

What if we're aliens?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"jesus says god is love; i say love is god
because when you say god is love
that simply means
god may have many other qualities
love is only one of the qualities of god
god is important, love is only one of the aspects

to me love is god
love is the real thing
godliness is only one of the qualities of love"

- Osho


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

What if this is as good as it gets?


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

How will my boss react when I quit tomorrow?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Why is Katy Perry so flawless?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Are we humans or are we dancers?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Why does everyone seem to love anime so much!? It's so freakin' dumb imo.. :|


What. Did. You. Say.

Anime is the best thing ever.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Does CoD have a bigger fanbase of 12 year olds than teens and adults?

CoD is Call of Duty by the way.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why are chickens always crossing the road?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Why are there so many steves


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Am I really going to wear that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Why is nobody answering these questions?



ItsEasierToRun said:


> Why does everyone seem to love anime so much!? It's so freakin' dumb imo.. :|


Oh. No. You. Di- nah I don't actually care lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> Are we humans or are we dancers?


Neither we are robots.



typemismatch said:


> Why are chickens always crossing the road?


They're always aiming for space but their trajectory is incorrect.



Buerhle said:


> Why are there so many steves


There are aren't there? It's because the underground society of Steves is slowly trying to assimilate the whole world into Stevedom.



Mochyn said:


> Am I really going to wear that?


No.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

Raphael200 said:


> How come the moon is white?


It's yellow and it's made out of cheese.



ItsEasierToRun said:


> Why does everyone seem to love anime so much!? It's so freakin' dumb imo.. :|


It's not dumb and I don't see why people would "love it so much" either. It's just alright to me.



Winterwalk said:


> How many here play the lottery ?


I do once in a while.



Winterwalk said:


> Why isn´t this thread getting the attention it deserves ?


No idea. I just discovered it and I'll try to be active in it.



simbo said:


> What came first, the snake or the egg?


I know what DIDN'T come first and that was your brain.



Winterwalk said:


> Do you ever come across threads here on SAS that have like 80 replies, and you forget if you have already posted in it ?


No but I come across threads that have 5 replies and I am too lazy to read it all so I don't participate.



Winterwalk said:


> Where do the socks that get lost when washing them go ?


They melt.



Winterwalk said:


> How often do you buy new shoes ?


Idk like a few times a year?



Winterwalk said:


> Why do people change avatars so often ? It is confusing.


I don't change my avatar alot so idk.



TenYears said:


> What if this is as good as it gets?


It's not.



Mochyn said:


> How will my boss react when I quit tomorrow?


Be happy.



Ally said:


> Why is Katy Perry so flawless?


She's not.



Kalliber said:


> Are we humans or are we dancers?


Humans.



typemismatch said:


> Why are chickens always crossing the road?


They barely ever do.



Buerhle said:


> Why are there so many steves


Cause life is crazy.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Why is nobody answering these questions?


Hi, my name is nobody.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mark101 said:


> What about Daves?


There's tons of them around too, they are in a war against the Steves. The James are fighting too. There's all kinds of people involved, it's like Game of Thrones.



Enoxyla said:


> Hi, my name is nobody.


I do like that name.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is somethin I will never understand, well I guess this is because people always want something they can't have, but why tho? You answer me that:

Why is it that when you show someone you care and you try to be your best - they take you for granted - but when you ignore them and play it cool - they want to chase you?


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

mark101 said:


> yup, get it on, it'll look great! really.


:lol that is actually preferable to the Olympic weightlifter onesie style thing I'm supposed to go swimming in :|


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Will i ever be non grumpy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10,000  What is the place value of 0?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't believe it to be long 
As just when you figure things out and get your **** together and have enough money to actually live your to old to do any thing if there were another 100 years it would be nice 

Why do people look at me funny when I'm in the middle of nowhere having a wash in the ocean in the nude and the only car all day happens to be at that time , and they look at me funny why haven't at least half of us got dongers .


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm...will i pass my driving test?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
When the clock strikes 12

Do u want a donky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Teach yourself Mathematics?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Winterwalk said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cooking forum or blog ?


Yes, sir.

Jamie Olivers's FoodTube on youtube


----------

